# [TESTERS REQUIRED] Retail Device Unlock - bootloader unlock for W10M phones



## Wack0Distractor (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey,

@gus33000 and myself have been working on a new app, called Retail Device Unlock, it will install a secure boot policy (ie, BOOTLOADER UNLOCK) on any Windows Phone (that can get to w10m by any means).

I kinda have a lack of testers right now, and without testers the app release won't happen any time soon.

Please to note that testers must be using a *spare phone that you don't care if it gets bricked.* Said phone must be running Windows Mobile 10 and be interop unlocked, using either latest vcreg (if Lumia x5x) or Interop Tools (if not).

If you're interested in testing, or just interested in progress, head to https://rol.im/chat/rtchurch 

Thanks.


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

As is listed above. * USE A SPARE PHONE THAT YOU DON'T CARE IF IT GETS BRICKED*. DO NOT use your daily phone for this. Follow all instructions that are listed by @gus33000 and @Wack0Distractor. 

Do not post any cries for help due to bricking your phone. Let's try to keep this as clean as possible.

I REPEAT... * DO NOT USE A PHONE THAT YOU'RE UNWILLING TO PART WITH *. 

R.I.P Lumia 920/640/1520 .


----------



## Wack0Distractor (Sep 1, 2016)

snickler said:


> R.I.P Lumia 920/640/1520 .

Click to collapse



Just to prove the point, you should post a picture of all 3 of your phones side-by-side powered on


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

Wack0Distractor said:


> Just to prove the point, you should post a picture of all 3 of your phones side-by-side powered on

Click to collapse


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 1, 2016)

@Wack0Distractor

Screenshot or vidéo ?


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @Wack0Distractor
> 
> Screenshot or vidéo ?

Click to collapse



Look above


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 1, 2016)

No for bootloader unlock, i dont want brick my phone for nothing.


----------



## Wack0Distractor (Sep 1, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> No for bootloader unlock, i dont want brick my phone for nothing.

Click to collapse



here's a screenshot of the recovery menu that'll be installed with the bootloader unlock as brick protection. this is as much as i can give right now.


----------



## chinitopex (Sep 1, 2016)

*Awesome...*

This will make the best of 2016 
for our lumias windows 10 mobile
please do not take too long
we want a free phone unlock full Windows 10 and Windows 10 mobile
  not Android

I want a be tester on lumia 520 build 10586.545


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 1, 2016)

Im in. Lumia 530 with 10.0.14393.67 build.


----------



## Wire1122 (Sep 1, 2016)

635 512 ram here


----------



## G.moe (Sep 1, 2016)

PM'd Rye. I'll definitely be doing testing with the Ativ SE. What's going on with the recovery menu? Is it functional?


----------



## naiple (Sep 2, 2016)

i have 3 devices... 

Sent from my E5823 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## G.moe (Sep 2, 2016)

After talking to Wack0 I'll be waiting until more research has been done before participating. @Wack0Distractor @gus33000 if you guys get any more progress regarding SBL3 mass storage, please post it here or let me know via PM.


----------



## ceesheim (Sep 2, 2016)

snickler said:


>

Click to collapse



Love this picture :laugh: Send them to the phone god's :laugh:
Oh and btw , also have a few paperweights here too


----------



## GoranBL (Sep 8, 2016)

No more spare phone for testing, I gave away my L535. Any news on progress?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sent PM but no answer.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 8, 2016)

sorry but what is the use of a bootloader unlock on windows 10 mobile devices ? there are no custom roms as i know and the only possibility would be some removed apps from custom roms or ?


----------



## megasounds (Sep 8, 2016)

i have a spare L950XL and L550 here...
give me a shout what i can test for you
micheal


----------



## r3pwn (Sep 8, 2016)

todarkness said:


> sorry but what is the use of a bootloader unlock on windows 10 mobile devices ? there are no custom roms as i know and the only possibility would be some removed apps from custom roms or ?

Click to collapse



There aren't any Roms now, because there is no bootloader unlock available yet. Once the unlock gets publicly released, the roms will start flowing.


----------



## Ma.Rio (Sep 10, 2016)

And what could a custom ROM for Win10M do? I had som custom ROMs back on my N8 (Symbian), and thinking back on it, it's nothing special. Is there really something useful that you can do on your device with a custom ROM?


----------



## r3pwn (Sep 10, 2016)

Ma.Rio said:


> And what could a custom ROM for Win10M do? I had som custom ROMs back on my N8 (Symbian), and thinking back on it, it's nothing special. Is there really something useful that you can do on your device with a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



Basically anything. The unlock doesn't limit us to *just* custom roms. Did you see a little while ago how that one guy got Android running on his Lumia 525? That was done with the WPInternals bootloader unlock. Once the unlock gets released, we could start porting completely different OSes to our devices if we wanted to.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 11, 2016)

r3pwn said:


> Basically anything. The unlock doesn't limit us to *just* custom roms. Did you see a little while ago how that one guy got Android running on his Lumia 525? That was done with the WPInternals bootloader unlock. Once the unlock gets released, we could start porting completely different OSes to our devices if we wanted to.

Click to collapse



i have a last question. is the bootloader unlock lasting even after reflashing the phone with the wdrt ?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

todarkness said:


> i have a last question. is the bootloader unlock lasting even after reflashing the phone with the wdrt ?

Click to collapse



I have the same question [emoji16]

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------

will the bootloader unlock work on any W10M devices ??  how long will it take?


----------



## MrCego (Sep 11, 2016)

todarkness said:


> i have a last question. is the bootloader unlock lasting even after reflashing the phone with the wdrt ?

Click to collapse





Bootloader is apart from MainOS and Data partitions, so no, flashing the phone shouldn't rewrite bootloader in a future. Actually, Windows Phone Internal do a soft -unlock, It's possible when you flash your phone regret unlock.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 11, 2016)

todarkness said:


> i have a last question. is the bootloader unlock lasting even after reflashing the phone with the wdrt ?

Click to collapse



This unlock will require you to undo the Bootloader unlock before reflashing. If you don't use the boot menu provided and don't undo the unlock by removing the policy there's a high risk of the device being permanently bricked after flashing a ffu. (See @snickler 3 phones with the blue background and sad face post on the first page, that's exactly what happened).


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> This unlock will require you to undo the Bootloader unlock before reflashing. If you don't use the boot menu provided and don't undo the unlock by removing the policy there's a high risk of the device being permanently bricked after flashing a ffu. (See @snickler 3 phones with the blue background and sad face post on the first page, that's exactly what happened).

Click to collapse



he can boot his phone... isn't that soft brick??  on android,  a soft bricked phone can be reflashed


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 11, 2016)

iammomin said:


> he can boot his phone... isn't that soft brick??  on android,  a soft bricked phone can be reflashed

Click to collapse



A reflash won't be able to clear the NVRAM where the policy gets installed.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> A reflash won't be able to clear the NVRAM where the policy gets installed.

Click to collapse



so a soft brick is the same as hard brick on windows phone (w10m) ??                
how to get rid of this windows phone blue screen?  will I have to change my phone in the end?  [emoji47] [emoji47] [emoji45] [emoji45] [emoji26]


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 11, 2016)

iammomin said:


> so a soft brick is the same as hard brick on windows phone (w10m) ??
> how to get rid of this windows phone blue screen?  will I have to change my phone in the end?

Click to collapse



The blue sad face isn't a regular soft brick... Regular soft bricks can be fixed by flashing easily.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

I see


----------



## V1aaad0k (Sep 11, 2016)

HI , I WANT to be a tester , you need for this ?


----------



## grishaiozhig (Sep 11, 2016)

*Lumia 920 testing*

Hello.  Can I be any of help to you with my inerroped w10m lumia 920? I have the latest 14k build.
P. S.  This is not my main phone and I won't care if it gets bricked


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 13, 2016)

Interesting, my phone died. And no way to turning back.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 13, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Interesting, my phone died. And no way to turning back.

Click to collapse



This isn't related to this thread or the RDU app... My guess is that you tried to use the grub package for *RT* devices on a wp without even unlocking the bootloader using bcdedit. If you read the instructions this wouldn't have happened. And you can reflash back easily, just hold the vol up button while booting, you should see the lightning flasher, then reflash using ffutool or ICD


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 13, 2016)

Do you guys still need testers?


----------



## laster27 (Sep 14, 2016)

this work for 640 XL ?


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 14, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> This isn't related to this thread or the RDU app... My guess is that you tried to use the grub package for *RT* devices on a wp without even unlocking the bootloader using bcdedit. If you read the instructions this wouldn't have happened. And you can reflash back easily, just hold the vol up button while booting, you should see the lightning flasher, then reflash using ffutool or ICD

Click to collapse



No I think I can't. Nothing happened except shutdown and boot again. When it connect to the PC sometimes shows "NOKIA FLASH" or "NOKIA BOOTMGR" or nothing. I can't flash it unless I can break the boot loop. 
I think it can only fixed with jtag. 
Btw, I pm rye more than 3 times but have no responsible, so I go to the mass storage mode and replaced the file. 
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## naiple (Sep 14, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> No I think I can't. Nothing happened except shutdown and boot again. When it connect to the PC sometimes shows "NOKIA FLASH" or "NOKIA BOOTMGR" or nothing. I can't flash it unless I can break the boot loop.
> I think it can only fixed with jtag.
> Btw, I pm rye more than 3 times but have no responsible, so I go to the mass storage mode and replaced the file.
> Sorry for my bad English.

Click to collapse



If you can't boot to the lighting flasher, maybe you can boot to the flashapp and flash a ffu using thor2.

Sent from my E5823 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 14, 2016)

naiple said:


> If you can't boot to the lighting flasher, maybe you can boot to the flashapp and flash a ffu using thor2.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No, I can't boot this phone to any mode. If I press any key on start up it will shutdown and reboot or stayed in NOKIA logo. And the PC can not detected the phone.


----------



## raghulive (Sep 14, 2016)

iammomin said:


> so a soft brick is the same as hard brick on windows phone (w10m) ??
> how to get rid of this windows phone blue screen?  will I have to change my phone in the end?  [emoji47] [emoji47] [emoji45] [emoji45] [emoji26]

Click to collapse




tingtongku said:


> Interesting, my phone died. And no way to turning back.

Click to collapse



for those who are testing ,better to buy used  Motherboard Logic Boards(low cost),do testing on it,if something goes wrong through it outside and add device original board to  your device.:good:


----------



## iammomin (Sep 14, 2016)

raghulive said:


> for those who are testing ,better to buy used  Motherboard Logic Boards(low cost),do testing on it,if something goes wrong through it outside and add device original board to  your device.:good:

Click to collapse



how to get old motherboards without the phone? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghulive (Sep 14, 2016)

iammomin said:


> how to get old motherboards without the phone?
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



serch it on web ,there are damaged  phones like display broken,they sell on shopping websides,or oem boards as well
all testing/Bricking you do with in that logic board only,if replace with board it new phone with cpu,memory,storage
buy used/refurbished Mother boards - link
Lumia 1520
Lumia 930
lumia 925
Lumia 1020
etc 
first buy used for low price on ebay,other parts sale shopping sites Near to U
replacing 'idea' video tutorial,first get the tools $& follow the videolink


----------



## gabrysgryczko (Sep 16, 2016)

Can this work on lumia 532


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

Wack0Distractor said:


> Hey,
> 
> @gus33000 and myself have been working on a new app, called Retail Device Unlock, it will install a secure boot policy (ie, BOOTLOADER UNLOCK) on any Windows Phone (that can get to w10m by any means).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the tools.For the god sake will u plz tell that how to use the tools to unlock the bootloader of any W10M devices?? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> I have downloaded the tools.For the god sake will u plz tell that how to use the tools to unlock the bootloader of any W10M devices??

Click to collapse



No download links for Retail Device Unlock are available, so I don't know what you downloaded... It will be released once it's ready, just be patient like everybody is. If you really want to know the state of the app at the moment here it is:

It will brick your phone after a reflash and some values are not set properly to make the recovery menu run properly.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> No download links for Retail Device Unlock are available, so I don't know what you downloaded... It will be released once it's ready, just be patient like everybody is. If you really want to know the state of the app at the moment here it is:
> 
> It will brick your phone after a reflash and some values are not set properly to make the recovery menu run properly.

Click to collapse



I hv downloaded files from the given link..  I wonder If there were any way to remove the UEFI Secure Boot. Uh that's the headache,though ms leaked golden key to bypass SB


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> I hv downloaded files from the given link..  I wonder If there were any way to remove the UEFI Secure Boot. Uh that's the headache,though ms leaked golden key to bypass SB

Click to collapse



You do understand that the files on irc are for RT devices and the app that disables secureboot is Retail Device Unlock? Just be patient.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> You do understand that the files on irc are for RT devices and the app that disables secureboot is Retail Device Unlock? Just be patient.

Click to collapse



hey. I am not impatient [emoji52] 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickler (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> hey. I am not impatient [emoji52]
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It seems like you are. Just please wait. That's all we are asking of you. Unless you were accepted to be a tester for retail device unlock, you'll have to wait. Enough said. This conversation is over for now because we're at a standstill.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 30, 2016)

Excuse the question please, but any new progress ?


----------



## YJ1996 (Oct 17, 2016)

I want to join your program plz add me on your tester team & can you give us the release date of this program.


----------



## djamol (Dec 2, 2016)

todarkness said:


> Excuse the question please, but any new progress ?

Click to collapse





YJ1996 said:


> I want to join your program plz add me on your tester team & can you give us the release date of this program.

Click to collapse



*If you took an update in last few months, Leaked Policy is blocked, so it would be good to stay away from those. otherwise you risk device will get brick forever.(no excuse to recover)"
*


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Dec 2, 2016)

What builds does it work on? Also, is there a working version yet?


----------



## djamol (Dec 3, 2016)

ninjaofbacon said:


> What builds does it work on? Also, is there a working version yet?

Click to collapse



Once updated to latest builds, can not be revert patch. 
SO doesn't work on any other older builds.


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 4, 2016)

djamol said:


> Once updated to latest builds, can not be revert patch.
> SO doesn't work on any other older builds.

Click to collapse



Technically, no. MS didn't patch the policy issue but an unrelated issue we exploited to get the device unique ID from the UEFI direct from the OS, without system privileges, from an app container. While this could be easily solved, right now due to a lot issues regarding policy installation, we won't release retail device unlock at all. Doesn't mean we'll stop trying to get it to work but it's on hold.


----------



## Simbalage22 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Lumia 640*

I am in. With knowledge of cloning and unlocking, Gotta see this


----------



## ssm14293 (May 9, 2017)

Did this ever work/ or will work on Lumia 532?


----------



## dchf (May 29, 2017)

It works it unlocks bootloader in my Lumia 930


----------



## RandomWP (Aug 21, 2017)

Thread is still alive?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 22, 2017)

you just made it


----------



## Dragonber (Aug 31, 2017)

*the link is broken, how can i join*

i have a lumia 635


----------

